# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Zorgen over anonieme donorschap vanuit het buitenland

## Leontien

Als je als koppel graag samen kinderen wilt, maar het lukt niet na vele verschillende pogingen en ivf-procedures, kun je kijken naar welke andere mogelijkheden er zijn. Je kunt dan denken aan een draagmoeder en/of een spermadonor. Hier in Nederland zijn er strikte regels zoals dat de donor niet anoniem mag zijn en dat de draagmoeder niet ouder kan zijn 45 jaar.

Doch maken gynaecologen zich zorgen, omdat in Europa al niet dezelfde regels worden gehanteerd. Met als gevolg dat mensen naar het buitenland kunnen uitwijken om een anonieme spermadonor te krijgen. Op die manier ontneem je kinderen dat ze hun biologische ouder leren kennen met alle gevolgen van dien. 

In het vakblad Medisch Contact uiten gynaecologen hun zorgen met een voorbeeld waarbij verschillende regels hier in Nederland zijn overtreden. Het ging om een stel die na mislukte ivf-pogingen, een draagmoeder van 47 in de arm namen. Deze draagmoeder is naar Spanje gegaan om daar sperma te krijgen van twee onbekende donoren. Het stel was zich er niet van bewust dat ze twee belangrijke regels hadden overtreden.

Daarom adviseren de gynaecologen om stellen, die na ivf-behandelingen een kinderwens hebben, beter moeten worden begeleid. Daarnaast willen ze graag dat er internationale afstemming over het onderwerp komt.

Deel jij deze zorgen?

----------

